# Delaware Casual Herf II Thu. July 27, Deer Park



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hi guys,

A few of us are in the mood for cigars and drinks again. It's short notice, but we'll be hitting the upper deck at the  Deer Park Tavern. We'll try to snag the quiet corner around the side of the deck.

*Date:* next Thursday, July 27th

*Time:* 7:00 PM

I hope that if you're free, you can join us for a good time.

Wilkey


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm In!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

1 bump ahahah (In the voice of Count von Count)


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm definitely in, maybe


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Another great day for HERF.  Temp in the mid 80's and humidity mid to upper 60%.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm having the worst day, I can't wait to relax with a smoke. Work is killing me. :hn


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Wish I could have made it fellas. Would have come if I didnt have a job interview tomorrow at 9am. 

Hope it was fun, see most of you saturdee


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I just wanted to say many thanks to all of the BOTL who showed up last night for making it a relaxing,enjoyable experience. I feel I learned alot about cigars in a short period of time. It's great to see people from all walks of life bonding on a common ground. Also thanks to Eric (gts21) for that Davidoff 100 yrs-it was a sweet smoke with an ash that wouldnt quit!


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

It was good to meet you, Dan! Did you try that Perdomo Champagne Figurado yet? Hopefully, we can get together in the not too distant future and have Delaware Casual Herf III !!!

I won that fiver cheap on cigarauctioneer. The same one was going for twice as much tonight. Overbidders are becoming more prevalent, it seems. I forgot to ask if you tried your hand at cigar auctions yet?

Steve C.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Good seeing everyone again. Always a good night night out. Wilkey thanks again for the Lempira.

See you guys in a few weeks?


----------

